# 2014 X1 HIFI Upgrade in progress



## Bimmeraneous (Sep 18, 2015)

OK, so after purchasing a very nice 2014 X1 with 19K miles at an extremely attractive price, I found the stock audio system to be extremely lacking in clarity, staging, and presence. So, after much research into what could be done without cutting up the Bimmer, I decided on the following upgrades:

MB Quart QM200.3 BMW speaker package - includes tweeters, mid-range drivers, and mid-bass replacements.
drivers.

JL XD600/6v2 Amp

Technic harness to tie it together.

TBD - DSP of some brand.

The DSPs I have been considering are the Alpine PXA-H800, Helix Match, Massive Audio Core-1, and one other from a company known as miniDSP. They have a miniDSP Balanced 2x4 for $137 with a miniDC car adapter. The software looks easy to use and intuitive. The box is tiny and looks well made. How can you go wrong with something hundreds of dollars cheaper than the brand names?

I figure if it is crap, then I am not out that much, but if it works well, then I have a much less expensive tuning alternative than the bigger name brand DSPs.

If your interested in it, go to www.minidsp.com and check them out.

I would be interested to hear if anyone has experience with this DSP and your feelings on it.

I will try to post pics of the install as I go through it. I received the MB Quart speaker kit today, will be getting the amp, amp install kit, and tools for the job on Friday, so may start the install process Saturday. From what I have read and seen, I should be able to knock it out in an afternoon, or a little longer.

I haven't seen really any install threads on the E84 X1, so maybe I can contribute a little.

Wish me luck. I am hoping that I can have a nice, clear, well imaged sound system for well under $1,000. Right now with the amp, speakers, amp kit, and tools I am at $715. If I have to got the Alpine/Helix/Massive route, I will be in the $1250 range. Still not bad for a nice system.


----------



## Bimmeraneous (Sep 18, 2015)

*Just 1 more day of waiting....maybe*

I have received the amp, speakers, amp install kit, rca cables, and trim removal tools. Just waiting on the magic Technic harness, which is due for delivery tomorrow.

The install may be put off for a while due to a death in the family today. Have to deal with everything that goes along with that before I can think of anything else.


----------



## Bimmeraneous (Sep 18, 2015)

*X! HIFI Upgrade Parts and Prices*

Picture of upgrade parts going in the X1. Left to right, trim panel removal tools - $7.95 on Amazon, MB Quart speaker connectors from Technic - $25, HIFI style Technic harness adapter - $75, 2 Monster Cable l200-1M RCA Interconnect - $11.10 on Amazon, MB Quart QM200.3 BMW speaker upgrade kit - $239.95 on Ebay, Lightning Audio amp install kit - $34.99 on Amazon, and a JL Audio XD600/6v2 - $399.99 from Drive In Autosound online.

Total parts cost - $793.98 including shipping.

Going to start installation today. Will start with the amp first to see the difference in quality of sound with just the amp ugrade and stock speakers, then will proceed to do the speaker upgrade that will hopefully sound even better. Pics to follow.


----------



## Bimmeraneous (Sep 18, 2015)

*Still working*

After dealing with some family issues, I am back on track for the upgrade. However, I have changed direction as far as the speaker set. I returned the MB Quart system, as much as I liked it, due to the fact the tweeters do not fit in the stock mounting location without cutting up or otherwise modifying the plastic mount.

So, I ordered a set of Rainbow IL-C4.2 BMW E Series mids and tweeters. Everything I have read says that Rainbow are some of the best. A little more expensive in that they do not come with the mid-bass drivers at around the same cost as the MB Quarts with mid-bass drivers. So I also ordered a set of Earthquake SW-8's with the adapter rings. I am hoping that all of this comes together nicely and gives me a clear, concise sound.

I have the Rainbows in hand and expect delivery of the Earthquakes today and will begin installation of the speakers today, hopefully.

Pics of the amp install up soon, then the speaker install.


----------



## Bimmeraneous (Sep 18, 2015)

*Update*

Just installed the IL-C4.2 Rainbow speakers. Mids fit perfect, tweeters snapped right in, everything put back in place and looks stock.

Did a test run with the new speakers and I have to say, they sound much better than the stock. More dynamic range, better presence, better overall musically. Really need a DSP now to set up the staging.

Have one of the SW-8's installed, but had to stop to feed the freeloaders (aka kids). Can't wait to finish up the last one and really put it to the test, but I have a feeling I need to open up the back and change some of the cross over points to maximize performance on the new set up. Maybe tomorrow???


----------



## Bimmeraneous (Sep 18, 2015)

Just butoned up the last SW-8. First impressions, overall much better. The SW-8's are a little punchy right now and lack the low end I was getting from the stock speakers. The Rainbows are crystal clear. Hearing things in some complicated arrangements that I wasn't hearing before. Very subtle when they should be, very "in your face" when they should be. Very impressed with them.

I believe I will regain some of the bass when I tweak the crossover points. Any one with similar setups running off a JL 600/6 have a good baseline setting for the fronts, rears, and mids?


----------



## Bimmeraneous (Sep 18, 2015)

So, after installing everything, I noticed a wicked rattle in the SW-8 under the driver seat and everything sounded terrible. I thought "Damn, I blew one already!". So yesterday, I opened up the back and got prepped to tweak the JL 600/6 crossover points starting with setting everything at 80Hz, then I unbolted the seat and took the cover off the mid driver location. Of course, being me, I found that I had neglected to fully seat the screws holding the speaker to the enclosure. DUH! After tightening them up, everything sounded correct and no more rattle. After setting the input sensitivity to 3/4 and checking levels and loudness, I tweaked the sensitivity to 3/4 for the SW-8's, 1/2 for the Rainbows in front, and 1/3 for the stock rear speakers. Everything sounded pretty balanced, but I wasn't satisfied with the overall sound, so I began to work the crossover points. After checking specks on the Rainbows, I saw they were rated down to 65Hz, so I set them there. I left the SW-8's and stock rears at 80Hz. This seemed to open up the presence quite nicely and gave me some good mid to low bass response. Overall, it sounds great.

I will say that I am using the Rainbow crossovers in the front doors, so I am not sure where they have the crossover points set, but I would guess the mid drivers are set at 65Hz to somewhere around 2500Hz and the tweeters get attenuated above that, maybe with some overlap. I could be wrong on this, as I haven't been able to find the exact crossover specs on these, so it could be upwards of 4000Hz on the mids, and the tweeters handle everything above that. All I know is that it sounds great. Still debating on whether to add a DSP. Timing is not a huge issue for me, as I regularly drive with others in the car, so having the sound stage set for the driver only doesn't make a lot of sense.

One thing I would like to add is a sub to handle the lower bass frequency range and set the SW-8's to handle mid bass only. If anyone ever builds a custom sub enclosure for the back of the X1, I will probably add it and a mono amp to drive it. I think this would round everything out nicely.

P.S I do have pics, just have to find time to upload them.


----------



## kearse (Nov 25, 2013)

can you show pics of your amp install?


----------



## paul_e88 (Dec 16, 2015)

Did you upgrade from base or from hi-fi?
Is the improvement in quality big, at medium volume? Not considering the obvious gain in power.
Thanks.


----------

